# Trailer light problems, please help...



## chevycowboy80 (Nov 5, 2010)

Ok, I have an 88 Terry travel trailer that I tow with my 02 k1500. The lights worked fine and then all of a sudden one day they were all messed up. First I couldn't keep my tail lights on unless I messed with the bulb every time I started the truck. Then the right blinker wouldn't work and then later when I would turn the blinker on they both would flash. This all happened in a one weekend trip. I got home and removed the stock lights because it looked like some wires may have been touching each other and they were in need of replacing anyway. Replaced the old lights and checked them probably 4 different times while re installing them. They worked perfectly every time. Got them all done screwed in and siliconed up, waited for a few hours and then checked them again and now they don't work!!!! The brake lights are on as the tail lights and nothing else will work. I know it's not my truck because I have another trailer that works fine. What I do not understand is why 5 hours ago they worked and now they don't. Could a bad ground cause this? If so, where would it be on a travel trailer? Please help, getting very frustrated!


----------



## reinreb (Aug 1, 2010)

CGs is what you're facing. Camping Gremlins. I don't know a whole lot about the electicals on these rigs but I did have problems with my lights, swapping out bulbs didn't help, played around and just couldn't find a break. In the end we discovered there was some sort of connection problem on the plug part on the vehicle. You say your other trailer is fine, but are you using the same 7 pin plug for the smaller trailer. Maybe its the actual connector where you plug into,.. are all the brass contacts free of corrosion. 
just some thoughts....good luck


----------



## chevycowboy80 (Nov 5, 2010)

I cleaned up 3 different grounds and as of right now everything is working. We will see what happens when I head on down the road and everything starts bouncing around.


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

I was just about to say that you have a bad ground somewhere and that can be a real pain to find. Start with the obvious first, the connections at the BOTH the vehicle and at the Trailer, use a 3-1 lube at both ends once you have cleaned the connectors, this helps allot.
Good luck finding the gremlins


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Electrics*

A poor ground was probably the fault. I would suggest going back to the grounds on both the truck and trailer and soldering the bare wire ends. This will give the ground screws something to get a good grip. Stranded wire needs to be soldered for a good permanent connection. The grounds at the rear of the truck should be a good screw on the frame, both parts of the quick plug ... and the location where the ground is connected near the fuses/breakers.
After the soldering is complete, some WD40 keeps out and moisture and the screws turn better, and spray the plug.
Frank


----------

